# Dernier gaspillage



## Rikly (28 Décembre 2015)

Dernier gaspillage et dernière connerie, avoir acheté une Apple TV (dernier modèle) 64 GB.

Télécommande galère au possible, clavier écran inutilisable.
A part la musique (Abonnement) et les photos iCloud (5 photos) Impossible de voir les photos de l'ordinateur.

Livré sans câble, sans mode d'emploi.


Résumé: De la daube Apple comme toutes les dernières nouveautés !


----------



## Rikly (28 Décembre 2015)

Bon, pour les photos, j'ai trouvé la solution. Un petit mode d'emploi avec 4 ou 5 lignes disant:
Allez dans iTunes...Menu fichier.... etc m'aurait fait gagner 2 heures de galère. Mais il ne faut pas trop demander à Apple. (C'est comme un iPod à fus 430.- livré sans chargeur!)


----------



## Boboss29 (29 Décembre 2015)

J'ai l'apple tv 4 aussi. Aucun soucis pour voir mes photos, musiques ou bibliothèque Itunes, Suffit d'activer le partage à domicile sur Itunes... Pour la télécommande et la saisie de textes, installer remote sur l'iphone ou l'ipad... Sinon pour lire ses vidéos stockées sur un disque dur depuis son mac ou un nas il y a infuse ou plex qu'il suffit d'installer via l'appstore de l'apple tv. Pour streamer des vidéos de son mac il suffit de passer par l'application beamer (à installer sur le mac). Pour lire des vidéos YouTube de son iPhone, activer airplay. Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqué... Tout est fluide, fonctionne nickel. J'ai de plus pris un abonnement à netflix et ça marche d'enfer sur cet appareil. Juste prendre le temps d'apprendre à l'utiliser. Comme tout appareil.


----------



## ice (30 Décembre 2015)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Boboss29.
Une fois les bonnes applications installées et le boîtier bien configurer, tout fonctionne à la perfection.


----------



## Rikly (8 Janvier 2016)

Ok les gars. Vous avez raison. Mais quand on paie plus de 200 balles un appareil il pourrait être livré avec un câble et un mode d'emploi. Et être obligé de payer des applications supplémentaires (Beamer = 20.- frs) c'est un peu limite a justifier et j'ai dû acheter un câble HDMI en plus. Rassurez-vous, j'ai fais des progrès depuis pour l'exploiter, mais chez Apple, ça devient de vrais rat (de moins en moins pour de plus en plus cher). Allez ! Bon W-End.


----------



## Quazimir (8 Janvier 2016)

aucun périphérique n'est vendu avec sa prise HDMi, du moins à ma connaissance...
PS3, PS4, Lecteur Blu-Ray, Tuner Tnt HD
Apple aurait pu se démarquer en incluant un cable à 10€ certes mais prenez vous en aussi à Sony, LG, Medtronic, etc...
Pour ce qui est des appli, c'est suivant le besoin que l'on peut avoir...par ex moi Beamer je m'en passe (ok je sais pas ce que c'est aussi)
Moi en tout cas qui suis en train de renouveler mes équipements au fur et à mesure, je suis frappé par l'intégration de ce système et la facilité d'utilisation...
J'avais un iPod Classic (bon lui n'est relié en rien sur un réseau wifi), un iPhone puis une Tablette
Récemment en septembre je me suis pris un macbook et je viens de prendre une Apple Tv pour pallier à l'impossibilité d'avoir la Tv par mon Fai
Eh bien je regrette pas mes achats ...tout fonctionne en symbiose sans prise de tete aucune...j'ai découvert le Air Play et du coup grâce à l'appli Sfr, je peux transférer les chaînes que je reçois de ma tablette sur ma télé sans rien régler...Alors oui Apple c'est cher mais faut quand même avouer que c'est simple de s'en servir


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Janvier 2016)

Rikly a dit:


> Bon, pour les photos, j'ai trouvé la solution. Un petit mode d'emploi avec 4 ou 5 lignes disant:
> Allez dans iTunes...Menu fichier.... etc m'aurait fait gagner 2 heures de galère. Mais il ne faut pas trop demander à Apple. (C'est comme un iPod à fus 430.- livré sans chargeur!)


C'est juste que c'est tellement simple que n'importe qui sais s'en servir sans Manuel d'utilisation...

Enfin n'importe qui... Presque!


----------



## Rikly (17 Janvier 2016)

C'est tellement simple, que depuis l'abonnement à Apple musique, tout commence à déconner:

1) L'Apple TV s'enclenche toute seule (y compris la nuit), si on ne la débranche pas du courant électrique.
2) iTunes déconne complètement, me duplique les playlists en ajoutant le chiffre 1 ou 2 derrière le nom.
3) Impossible d'avoir une synchronisation exacte de la musique sur iPad, iPhone, iPod touch 6 dernière génération.
4) Des playlists disparaissent lors d'une synchro et reviennent à la synchro d'après.

5) Pour couronner le tout, le support d'Apple est inexistant.

6) Possédant iPad, iPhone, iPod, iMac et Macbook Pro, je pense qu'Apple se fout royalement de la tête de ses clients.

A part celà, avec tous ces appareils, près de 50 GB de téléchargement de systèmes ou de mises-à-jour en trois mois et on critique Microsoft avec ses trop nombreuses mises-à-jour. Apple prend le même chemin (Y compris avec les failles de sécurité et les bogues).

Utilisateur de matériel Mac depuis 1985 je pense que les sytèmes Mac OS X et IOS devient vraiment la même daube que celle de Microsoft. Toujours plus cher pour de moins en moins (Plus de câbles ou de chargeurs fournis (Apple TV et iPod Touch 6). Et si on ne possède pas tous les appareils de dernière génération, les sois-disantes nouveautés ne valent rien, car inexploitables. Et une partie des anciens bogues est toujours présente, certains depuis plus de 6 ans.

PS: Apple m'a vendu un iPod touch de 128 GB, mais il est incapable de synchroniser plus de 50Gb de musique, sans erreur. Pour un appareil à 439.- frs (livré sans chargeur et sans étui). Je trouve que c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule. Le chargeur, avec câble et l'étui en cuir m'ont coûté 22 fr. sur Internet livré à domicile. C'est vraiment une économie de m... pour Apple.


----------

